# Leaking while napping/sleeping



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Does anyone have a chi who tends to leak urine while sleeping? My 1 yr old neutered male tends to do this pretty often. He's even done it sleeping in my lap! Yikes!! I have narrowed the times down. Seems to be after eating for about a 4 hour period, but not all the time. He is very immature & distracts easily when let out to potty where all my others do business & don't have this issue. I let him out every hour or more especially after breakfast & dinner ( which is now bumped up to 4pm so he has plenty of time to eliminate before bed). I guess I'm wondering if he will outgrow this or if I need to have the vet look at him. I've had him checked for UTI befor & all fine. Hmmmm......


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

If it is urinary incontinence, then it is not necessarily from an infection, it can be from 
a variety of reasons; bladder, the urethra, abnormalities of the brain and/or spinal cord, etc. 
You should speak with your vet again.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Sorry, I never ran into that problem, but I think having him looked at by a vet that specializes in urinary problems in a good idea. Possibly at a vet university. If it only happens at night, then I don't think its a UTI. Good luck.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I've heard of spay incontinence in the females, but haven't heard of it in the males! I'd let your vet take a look.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Brodysmom said:


> I've heard of spay incontinence in the females, but haven't heard of it in the males! I'd let your vet take a look.



Unfortunately it happens in males too. Here is a good little paragraph explaining it.

"Male dogs can develop urinary incontinence following neutering, as the
testicles are removed, thus removing the source of testosterone in the
system. Small amounts of testosterone continue to be produced by the male
dog's adrenal glands however, and the amount of testosterone produced is
usually enough to maintain bladder sphincter tone. As with the female dog, if
bladder sphincter tone is not maintained, medication is required.

The medication available to assist in urinary incontinent dogs, includes
hormonal replacement of either estrogen or testosterone, or the use of direct
bladder sphincter stimulants."


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks LS! Very interesting.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

He has done this since puppyhood. So both before and after he was neutered, so that has been ruled out. 

I was hoping that The feedback would be " this is common in this breed & they outgrow it" .....darn! 

Next step is to contact breeder and my favorite vet whom is unfortunately 5 hours away.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Mel's chi's said:


> He has done this since puppyhood. So both before and after he was neutered, so that has been ruled out.
> 
> I was hoping that The feedback would be " this is common in this breed & they outgrow it" .....darn!
> 
> Next step is to contact breeder and my favorite vet whom is unfortunately 5 hours away.



Best of luck to you and your pup. I hope it is nothing serious. Please keep us updated if you can.


----------

